# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الكويت >  المذكرة الايضاحية لمشروع قانون الوصية الواجبة  بالكويت

## هيثم الفقى

المذكرة الايضاحية لمشروع قانون الوصية الواجبة 



أ‌- يحدث كثيراً ان يموت الولد في حياة ابيه او امه و لو قد كان عاش الى موتهما لورث عنهما و لكنه قد مات قبلهما او قبل احدهما فانفرد بالميراث اخوته و صار اولاده في فقر مدقع و اجتمع لهم مع اليتم و فقد العائل الكاسب الحرمان و الفقر و اضطرب ميزان التوزيع في الاسرة فصار بعضها في ثروة ترى عليه اثر النعمة مما وصل اليه من ميراث و صار بعضها الآخر في متربة بسبب الحرمان الذي اصابهم بموت ابيهم المبكر و كثيرا ما كانت الاسر المتعاطفة المتعاونة تحمل الاب او الام على الوصية لاولاد ولدهم المتوفي و لكن الزمن تغير و قل الوازع الديني و ذهب التعاطف بين الاسر او كاد ووجب ان تعالج مثل هذه الحالة بقانون مستمد من الشريعة الاسلامية يوجب ان يوصي الاجداد او الجدات لاولاد اولادهم المتوفين فان لم يفعلوا او عاجلتهم المنية قبل ان ينفذوا ما هموا به كانت تلك الوصية واجبة بحكم القانون .
ب‌- ووجوب الوصية للاقربين غير الوارثين مروي عن جمع عظيم من فقهاء التابعين و من بعدهم من أئمة الفقه و الحديث منهم سعيد بن المسيب و الحسن البصري و الامام احمد بن حنبل و داود بن علي الظاهري و اسحق بي راهوية و ابو محمد علي بن حزم الظاهري – و قد استدلوا على ذلك بقوله تعالى في سورة البقرة : " كتب عليكم اذا حضر احدكم الموت ان ترك خيرا الوصية للوالدين و الاقربين بالمعروف حقا على المتقين " و في بيان وجه الاستدلال بالآية قال الامام الجصاص في كتابه " احكم القرآن " و دلالة الآية ظاهرة في ايجاب الوصية و توكيد فرضها لان قوله تعالى " كتب عليكم الصيام " ثم اكده بقوله " بالمعروف حقا على المتقين " و لا شيء في الفاظ الوجوب اكد من قول القائل " هذا حق عليكم " و تخصيصه سبحانه و تعالى المتقين بالذكر على وجه التاكيد لان على الناس ان يكونوا متقين قال تعالى " يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله " و لا خلاف بين المسلمين ان تقوى الله فرض فلما جعل تنفيذ هذه الوصية من شرائط التقوى فقد ابان عن ايجابها .
و عند هؤلاء العلماء ان هذه الآية بقيت دالة على وجوب الوصية للقريب غير الوارث لانها بعمومها تدل على وجوب الوصية للقريب مطلقا غير وارث و ترك العمل بها في حق القريب الوارث اما بآية المواريث و هي قوله تعالى في سورة النساء " يوصيكم الله في أولادكم للذكر مثل حظ الانثيين .. " و اما بقوله عليه الصلاة و السلام " لا وصية لوارث " و اما بالاجماع على انه لا وصية لوارث . و استدلوا ايضا على ما ذهبوا اليه بقوله عليه الصلاة و السلام " ما حق امرئ مسلم له مال ان يبيت ليلتين الا وصيته مكتوبة عنده " و بينوا وجه الاستدلال فقالوا ان الاجماع على ان الوصية لغير الاقارب غير واجبة فوجب ان تكون هذه الوصية الواجبة مختصة بالاقارب و بذلك صارت السنة مؤكدة للقرآن الكريم في وجوب الوصية .
و يروون عن طاووس و هو من القائلين بوجوب الوصية للقريب غير الوارث انه قال " ان الله قسم بينكم فاحسن القسمة و انه من يرغب برأيه عن رأي الله عز و جل يضل . اوصي لقرابتك ممن لا يرث ثم دع المال على ما قسمه الله عليه " و قال الضحاك و هو ايضا من القائلين بوجوب الوصية " من مات من غير ان يوصي لاقربائه فقد ختم عمله بمعصية " و قال طاووس " ان اوصى للاجانب و ترك الاقارب نزع منهم ورد الى الاقارب " .
ج- و ذهب كثير من الفقهاء و المفسرين الى ان وجوب الوصية للوالدين و الاقربين في الآية المذكورة منسوخ في حق من يرث و من لا يرث لان آية الوصية نسخت بآيات المواريث في جملة معناها و احكامها اذ الوصية للوارث مجمع على نسخها بآيات المواريث و اذا كان قد نسخ اصل الوصية للوارث الذي تدل عليه الآية فقد نسخ كل ما تضمنته .
د- و مادام هناك من الفقهاء و المحدثين من يقول بعدم النسخ في الآية بالنسبة للقريب غير الوارث و يذهب الى بقاء الحكم في وجوب الوصية له و في ذلك تحقيق مصالح لكثير من الناس و ابقاء لحسن الصلات بين الاسر و قضاء على ما قد يتولد في نفوس افرادها من حقد و بغضاء اذا لم يشاركوا في الميراث و تعويض لأولاد الأولاد عما فاتهم بسبب موت ابيهم او امهم من اجل ذلك فانه يتعين الاخذ بهذا الرأي و جعله أساسا للقانون و هو ما ذهبت اليه دول اسلامية عربية حيث أوجبت الوصية لأولاد الأولاد بقانون يطبق منذ زمن ليس بالقليل اعتمادا على الرأي المذكور و على ما ذهب اليه ابن حزم الظاهري من أن المورث اذا مات و لم يوص للاقارب غير الوارثين قام القاضي مقامه باعطاء جزء من تركته لهم على انه وصية لهم من مال المورث – مستدلا بما روي عن السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها ان رجلا قال للنبي صلى الله عليه و سلم ( ان أمي افتلتت نفسها و انها لو تكلمت لتصدقت أفأتصدق عنها يا رسول الله ) فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم نعم فتصدق عنها " و روي ابو هريرة و غيره مثله " فهذا الحديث يدل على جواز انشاء وصية في مال الميت اذا لم ينشئها .
هـ- و المادة الاولى نصت على انه اذا لم يوص الميت لفرع ولده ( ابنه او ابنته ) الذي مات في حياته سواء أكان موته حقيقة ام اعتبر ميتا بحكم القاضي كالمفقود الذي حكم القاضي بموته بناء على ما ترجح لديه من القرائن و الظروف ام ماتا معا بان حصل حريق او هدم او غرق فمات الفرع و الاصل فيه و لم يعرف من الذي مات منهما قبل الآخر ففي كل ذلك تكون الوصية الواجبة لان الفرع لا يرث من الاصل اذ من المقرر في احكام الميراث ان الحرقى و الغرقى لا يتوارثون و كذلك كل من لا يعلم من سبق اليه الموت ممن اشتركوا في سببه لا يتوارث بعضهم فلا يرث الفرع اصله و اذا لم يرث الفرع الاصل وورث غيره كان هذا محل الوصية الواجبة فتكون و يجب لفرع من مات في حياة اصله و صية في تركته بمقدار حصته مما كان سيرثه عن اصله لو بقي حيا وورث ثم مات وورثه الفرع فمثلا لو توفي رجل عن ابن و بنت و بنت ابن توفي أبوها في حياة المورث فان لبنت الابن وصية واجبة في تركة جدها هي نصف ما كان يرثه ابوها و قد ذهبت اللجنة الى ذلك مخالفة بعض القوانين التي تجعل لبنت الابن وصية واجبة بمقدار نصيب ابيها – لانه على الراي المذكور تأخذ بنت الابن اكثر مما تأخذ بنت الابن اكثر مما تأخذ بنت المتوفي الصلبية و ذلك امر لا يتفق و المبادئ المتبعة في استحقاق التركة و هو ما دعا الوزارة الى المخالفة و الاخذ بما ورد في المادة و كما نصت المادة فان الوصية الواجبة تكون للفرع في حدود الثلث بشرطين اولهما ان يكون الفرع غير وارث لانه لا وصية لوارث فان كان وارثا و لو قليلا لا يستحق شيئا من التركة فان اوصى الميت للفرع الوارث كانت وصيته من قبيل الوصية الاختيارية تجري عليها احكامها بحسب ما يجري عليه العمل وفقا لمذهب الامام مالك - و الشرط الثاني لاستحقاق الوصية الوصية الواجبة الا يكون الميت قد اعطى فرع من مات في حياته بغير عوض عن طريق آخر كطريق الهبة او الوقف ما يساوي الوصية الواجبة فان اعطاهم ذلك فلا وصية لهم و ان اعطاهم اقل منها وجبت لهم وصية بما يكمل المقدار الواجب .
و نصت المادة على ان الوصية على النحو المذكور تكون لاهل الطبقة الاولى من اولاد البنات و لا تجب لفروع اولادهن فتجب الوصية لأولاد البنت الصلبية ذكورا و اناثا و لا تجب لأولادهم و تجب لأولاد الظهور مهما نزلت درجتهم بشرط ألا يتوسط بين الفرع و اصله انثى و كل اصل يحجب فرعه دون فرع غيره و يقسم نصيب كل اصل على من يوجد من فروعه قسمة الميراث .
و قد ذهبت الوزارة الى اعطاء أولاد البنت الصلبية التي ماتت في حياة اصلها نصيب امهم تعويضا لهم عما فاتهم بموتها اذ هي لو بقيت حية الى وفاة أبيها او امها لورثت فيهما و لكنها قد ماتت فوجب ان يعوض فرعها عما فاته .
و- و نصت المادة الثانية من القانون على ان الميت اذا اوصى لمن وجبت له الوصية بأكثر من نصيبه كانت الزيادة وصية اختيارية فان أجازها الورثة جميعا خرجت من كل التركة و ان لم يجيزوها جميعا بطلت و ان أجازها البعض الآخر نفذت في نصيب من أجازها و ان أوصى له بأقل من نصيبه او ان اوصى لبعض من وجبت لهم الوصية دون الآخر وجب لمن لم يوص له من الثلث فان ضاق عن ذلك فمنه و مما هو مشغول بالوصية الاختيارية لان الوصية الواجبة مقدمة على الوصايا الاختيارية فاذا كان في تركة وصية واجبة فان تسع لهما الثلث خرجا منه معا و ان لم يتسع الا للوصية الواجبة خرجت منه وحدها و لا شيء للوصية الاختيارية و ان اتسع للوصية الواجبة و بعض الوصية الاختيارية فالباقي للوصية الاختيارية .
ز- و نصت المادة الثالثة على ان الوصية الواجبة مقدمة على غيرها و قد سبق بيان ذلك و يترتب على هذا ان الميت اذا لم يوص لفرع ولده الذي مات في حياته و أوصى لغيرهم من الاقارب او الاجانب فان اتسع باقي الثلث من التركة للوصية الواجبة اخرجت من الباقي و ان لم يتسع اخرجت الوصية الواجبة منه و مما أوصى به لغيرهم من الاقارب او الاجانب لان الوصية الواجبة تقدم على ما سواها من الوصايا .

----------

